# New Atlantis Submarines



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I just picked these up from Atlantis. Both are 1/35 scale.

I have not opened them yet.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are nice kits. Not new but reissues of the older Micro Mir kits. I assume the Atlantis versions still include the photo-etch parts of the originals, although those are not the most useful. I would replace the prop on the Hunley as the original MM etched prop looks really bad,


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info, good to know. I knew they were not new kits, but I did not know where they came from.

I'll open them up and see if they have the PE included.

EDIT:

Yup, the PE is there. The Hunley has very nice detail.

The Turtle is small and the hull is clear. Thats an odd choice.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The intriguing thing about he Turtle was the way the operator was hunched down inside turning all those cranks to move it around. I guess they wanted to give you the option of leaving a half clear so that could be seen when built.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah except Micro Mir/Atlantis does not give you any interior... I'm not sure what is up with the clear body parts, because they have had the kit out in regular grey plastic. 

It seems the hull of the Micro Mir kit is not accurate in detail. They depict the wooden, acorn shaped, hull as being made up of slats like a barrel, but the real hull was carved from solid wood halves, and hollowed out. The band around the middle connected the top and bottom halves.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is odd- with no interior it does not make a lot of sense.

Opposite of what happens with starship subjects- I like them in clear to make lighting easier but they are rarely offered that way.

A lot of illustrations show the incorrect 'barrel stave' construction-
https://www.google.com/search?q=civ...Iq5zQAhVGbiYKHfR1C9oQ_AUICigD&biw=923&bih=765
I guess it was just assumed to be that way since it seemed logical for the tech of the times. Strange the model makers did not do better research...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is odd... I built a nice TINY card model of the turtle and they had you build two halves. It was tricky getting the two halves to fit together too. I suppose some versions of the kit come in clear in case you wanted to make an interior. 

I recall a good TV show about the Turtle where they built a full size replica as close as possible to how they thought the original would be. It was tested in a controlled environment for safety reasons (I think it was a Navy dive tank) and the sub actually worked to some degree. It was illuminated on the inside by using bioluminescent (glow in the dark) moss.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Last weekend I visited the H.L. Hunley in Charleston.

I figured this would be a good place to post them.














































She is submerged in sodium hydroxide to remove the salts and
prevent further corrosion.

They have a glass partition separating visitors from getting close.
This hinders photos, but you can still get a good look at her.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is really cool. I wish they could have brought up more of the Monitor too. But, the turret is the most novel and important part. Thanks for the Hunley pics!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Your welcome. I figured some here would be interested in seeing the photos.

It was really interesting to see the submarine up close. She is bigger than I expected.

They have 2 hull sections built that visitors can sit in and turn the crank. Once your inside
and seated there is more room than you would expect. Even so those were some VERY brave
men in her.

There was a hole in the forward conning tower, but the thoughts are that happened in the 150 
years she was on the bottom. 

One current theory is that Lt Dixon, after sinking the USS Husatonic and signaling success with a blue light.
Took the Hunley to the bottom to wait 2 hours for the tide to change. The crew then succumbed to carbon dioxide poisoning. All the crew were found at their stations.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah it does not seem like the sub went down in some sort of cataclysmic event (like the Monitor that floundered, overturned and then the turret fell off and the ship fell on top of the turret. You have to give those guys credit for sure. I was surprised actually that the Hunley's design is pretty good overall. At least it worked... 

As an FYI, Micro Mir just put out a couple new sub kits if people liked the ones reboxed by Atlantis. They have another 1/35 German midget sub and a 1/144 U Boat.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The story of the H.L. Hunley is very interresting. Is it on your to-do list of 2017?
A buddy of mine made the USS Monitor a while back, I think he still need to add details to it. Here's the link for some pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/EFPoMBzrefWJRP9cA


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

F1, I'm thinking of starting the Hunley next. I'm kind of obsessed with her right now. As posted I visited her last month, I'm reading "Sea of Darkness" about her, And I've obtained a copy of the old TBS movie about her. So it seems fitting that I should build the kit. Also over at the 
FSM forums there is a submarine groupbuild going on I could join.

That raises some questions though. Which Hunley to build? The working sub, the wreck on the bottom of Charleston bay, or the current state? Also should I put an interior in her? it will be mostly hidden.

Things to ponder....


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I started on the hunley.



















After much seam work, and fixing the bow.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think if I wanted to do an interior kit, I would get the larger Cottage Industries kit with an interior. Your is looking nice. I need to get one of these.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I had to replace the rivets sanded away. I used micro Kristol Klear .


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For replacing the rivets, I would use Archer's 3D resin rivet decals. They come in an assortment of sizes and you can apply them in strips or individually.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Construction is done.

The PE is very thick and not easy to work with.

I ended up using sheet styrene for the prop shroud.

I hope to get a coat or two of Tamiya satin black on it tomorrow.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

And painted


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm calling this done!




























It's hard getting good photos because it's so black.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. I need to get one of these !


----------

